# first goat is pregnant need help



## jens7dzoo (Feb 12, 2013)

my pygmy goat is pregnant but the owner i got her from did not know when she was mated so i have no clue when she will kidd she has been going off on her own for the last two days and today she has been really talkative she has been leaking ever since i got her any one have any ideas oh and she is really wanting to be by me


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Udder development? Discharge? How are her ligs?


----------



## jens7dzoo (Feb 12, 2013)

i dont feel any ligs but she is my first goat and she is leaking a little white discharge her udders have doubled size in the week onder:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

check out my website for information on prelabor, contractions, etc http://www.endofthelinefarm.com/fromheattobirth.htm


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

could be close, if the ligs are really gone then it should be very soon.


----------



## jens7dzoo (Feb 12, 2013)

thanks for the link


----------



## jens7dzoo (Feb 12, 2013)

this is really close to what she looks like but the udder is not that large but the lady i got her from said she was only carrying one


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

unless she was ultra sounded no one can say for sure how many a doe will have .


----------



## jens7dzoo (Feb 12, 2013)

from what the lady said she was ultra sounded but i dont know if she was for sure


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

we are having the same problem but we have no idea how many and she could kid any time between now and the beginning of march.​


----------



## jens7dzoo (Feb 12, 2013)

her ligs are definitely gone i felt the other female and she feels totally different all i feel is her bone for her tail and today she is laying and getting up a lot she is breathing really heavy too


----------



## jens7dzoo (Feb 12, 2013)

she gave birth a couple of hours ago


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats  what a cutie


----------



## jens7dzoo (Feb 12, 2013)

ty i am so excited


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Male or female????!!!


----------



## jens7dzoo (Feb 12, 2013)

female


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

adorable


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

ours still hasn't and her ligs are hard as ever. She's adorable congrats


----------



## jens7dzoo (Feb 12, 2013)

the ligs will totally disapear all you will feel is bone from her tail


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulation! You are now a goat grandparent!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

jens7dzoo said:


> the ligs will totally disapear all you will feel is bone from her tail


I'm waiting! and almost ready to give up. Have you ever felt that way? I think they're getting aofter but I'm not sure


----------



## jens7dzoo (Feb 12, 2013)

i know the feeling but trust me when they go you will know for sure there is no mistaking the feeling of the ligs gone i was lucky enought to be able to feel on my other girl to tell the difference but even without the comparison i could tell the ligs were gone all you will feel is bone:laugh:


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

She had kids Yesterday!


----------



## jens7dzoo (Feb 12, 2013)

awesome now we need to see pictures:stars:


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks! 2 days ago we had 4 more! and we don't have another due until the 18th so I can take a break. JK  bottle feeding doesn't give you a break


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

we still havn't gotten pics once we do I'll post them. Sorry. I like seeing pics too.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, adorable baby


----------

